

You thought you knew Javascript - michaeltwofish
http://perfectionkills.com/javascript-quiz/

======
michaeltwofish
A well-designed quiz that exposes some subtleties of Javascript. The
discussion in the comments as people try to work out what's going on in each
of the questions is really interesting and valuable, I found.

